# Smashwords List - NO LONGER BEING UPDATED



## kinbr (Dec 17, 2009)

This list is no longer being updated.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Haunted Computer Books just released the free writing manual "Write Good or Die", with contributions by Kevin J. Anderson, Heather Graham, J.A. Konrath, Jonathan Maberry, Gayle Lynds, M.J. Rose, and more: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/13037

It will be up at Amazon soon for 99 cents, with all proceeds benefiting Literacy Inc. Thanks and hope you enjoy it.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Kinbr,

I see that there are [?]s in the blurbs about my books -- Sorry for the confusion. I told the Nook people that I'd make them free for a short time so they could pick which one they want for the May Book club. They're only going to be free until April 18, I've decided (so instead of procrastinating they'll vote).


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

All my short stories are free on Smashwords.  My full-length novels cost 1.47 each, but I don't charge for the stories.  All of them are fantasy stories, mostly fairy-tale-ish but not all of them.  There are seven to pick from:

Bran the Blessed

Singing Wind

The Land of Fear

Jacob Have I Loved

The Keeper of Songs

The Way of Zoe

The Ballad of Sarah de Bretagne


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Just uploaded a free short to Smashwords called "Telegraph Hill," a (hopefully!) a humorous tale of an old school private investigator who gets caught up in a very modern situation. It is available here:

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/12993

All of my books are now available on Smashwords, and all are currently .99 cents. You can find them here:

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/BPMyers

If you've ever been interested, now's your chance! Raising all my prices soon in line with Amazon's new policy. Thanks.


----------



## ceterumcenseo (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm so glad I found this forum! I loved the Kindle for the brief time I could cradle it in my hands!

I'm self-published a (screen)play at smashwords.com, A Summit of Tumultuous Winds, in the wuxia (kung fu fantasy) genre. Please leave a review!

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/aeskis

Sincerely,
Winnie

Note: It doesn't have a cover yet, but it will soon!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

kinbr said:


> *Updated 4/26*
> 
> *Prices and coupons ending soon:*
> * Mary Anna Evans - *Starch* - Free w/code VM25W (exp 4/2 (Mystery, Short Story)
> ...


I got "Sorry, that code is either invalid or expired."


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Jeffry Hepple's new release _*Lonely is the Soldier*_ is free using the exclusive coupon at Books on the Knob - http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2010/05/free-book-lonely-is-soldier.html


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Kinbr - What an awesome list!  I love how you posted the author, the title and the genre.  I'll have to check into this one more often .  Thanks!!!
-Jenna


----------



## drhetal1 (May 23, 2010)

Free coupon on smashwords for 2 weeks 
WK37R
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16949


----------



## HaemishM (Dec 9, 2009)

For today, June 21 only -

Gary A. Ballard - Under the Amoral Bridge free at Smashwords.com with coupon code EP62B (Cyberpunk, science-fiction)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale - Free in July with code SW100

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18309


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

My romantic suspense novel Enemies and Playmates is free on Smashwords during the July Summer Sale!

Here's the blurb from the back of the book:

Lauren Covington's family maintains a grand facade that belies the life they live behind closed doors. Alex Covington, Lauren's father, keeps a tight rein on his family through dominance, abuse, and obsessive control. Consequently, Lauren doesn't believe she could ever trust a man, much less fall in love with one.

When Lauren meets Jesse Ryder, her carefully constructed protective wall shatters. She falls hopelessly and completely in love. It's only fitting that Jesse is a private detective who had once worked for her father, had defied him, and was now the subject of Alex Covington's wrath.

Amidst devastating loss, betrayal, and her father's destructive pursuit of Jesse, Lauren finds the trust and love she had always longed for. 
***
Download it free until July 31!https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3957


----------



## jimhanas (Jul 10, 2010)

kinbr said:


> Authors - to add your book (or if you want to change the info on one currently listed) - please PM me or post here on the thread and I'll update the list. Thanks!


Wow, kinbr, what a great service you're providing for writers and readers here. (And what a lot of work!)

In anticipation of the release of my e-book short story collection, Why They Cried (Fall 2010, Joyland/ECW Press), I'm offering a free "fiction single" via Smashwords. No code required. It is free now and forever. "Single: Two Stories" contains two previously-published stories. "Miss Tennessee" is about a couple who can only communicate by speaking for their dog, Steve, while "The Cryerer" is about an actor who specializes in crying in made-for-TV-movies. Readers who like Nathanael West, George Saunders, David Foster Wallace, and McSweeney's will probably like it. I'd love to have it added to your list.

Jim Hanas - Single: Two Stories - Free (Literary Fiction, Short Stories)

Thanks!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you for this, Kinbr.

My title is _Space Junque, Episode One._ It's the first chapter free at Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19683.

Chapter Two is up free too, but people will be able to find that easily after finding Chapter One.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, Kinbr -- this is such a nice thing you do, for the authors and for the readers!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Wanted to let you know about The Usurper, it's free until the end of the year with coupon code PS62T

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18734

Thanks!


----------



## Marioninnyc (Aug 5, 2010)

kinbr said:


> *Updated 8/07*
> 
> *Added the following titles:*
> * Patrick Whittaker - *Riders on the Storm* - Free (Drama)
> ...


 That's right today is the final day to get Loisaida for free using the link and code above. I hope you enjoy the read, if you do, the best way to say "thank you" will be to be part of the buzz. Tell your friends, write a review. Remember, only you can change publishing. Be the change.


----------



## Marioninnyc (Aug 5, 2010)

I get that readers are reluctant to take a chance on indie authors. So per other posts, The Death Trip remains free on smashwords at: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6095. I never got the centering right on smashwords for kindle so the kindle version which costs 99 cents is has slightly better formatting.

The promotional on Loisaida expired, but ssshhh I got a coupon up at my website: http://www.marionstein.net for 50% off. That's not free, but it's something. I'm hoping that if you try The Death Trip for free, you'll be willing to shell out the big bucks for Loisaida!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

This is so cool of you, thanks for doing and updating the list.


----------



## drhetal1 (May 23, 2010)

hi
i have made my book free
please add it to your list https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16949


----------



## JCDeLaTorre (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Kinbr - thanks so much for doing this!

I have two titles I offer for free on Smashwords (and for $0.99 on Amazon - the lowest price we were allowed to set) -

JC De La Torre - Ancient Rising (Book 1 of the Rise of the Ancients saga) (Fantasy Adventure)
JC De La Torre - Rise of the Ancients Annuna (Book 2 of the Rise of the Ancients saga) (Fantasy Adventure)

I also have my short story collection that I will offer for free with a coupon code -
JC De La Torre - Nightmares From Eberus free w/ code BC77F (exp 9/0 (Short Stories)

Reviews on Amazon would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

End of summer special: Both volumes of NICE GIRL DOES NOIR are now FREE on Smashwords til September 1!

Just go to http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=libby+hellmann and use the following Coupon Codes:

Vol 1 VC26Y
Vol 2 NL43X


----------

